# Bella Barista Theft



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sharing from their FB Page:

SADLY - the news that a complete Pallet of Rocket Coffee machines were stolen from the delivery vehicle on the way to us has dampened the atmosphere at Bellabarista. We feel it necessary to publish the serial numbers of these machines and are appealing to the public to keep ears and eyes open to catch the criminals responsible. The goods were stolen from a lorry rest station in the Basildon area. They include Rocket R58's, Rocket Giotto V's, Rocket Giotto Evoluzione R, Rocket Mozzafiato R. The serial number are as follows:-

R58 - D1823R5809093, D1823R5809094, D1823R5809098.

GIOTTO TYPE V - D1827GTV11139.

MOZZAFIATO TYPE V - D1822MTV08965, D1826MTV10622.

MOZZAFIATO EVOLUZIONE R - D1818MER07653, D1822MER09006, D1822MER09007.

GIOTTO EVOLUZIONE R - D1811GER04462, D1811GER04463, D1812GER04952

If you hear of anything that may lead to the discovery of these machines please contact us (01933 273275) or the Police. The crime reference is 42/125818/18. Please spread the word and anyone enquiring on Rocket machines, please be vigilant of it's provenance and serial number. PLEASE SHARE.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Making sticky for a while

Lets hope these thieves are found and the items are recovered


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Omg terrible









Hope that the ******s get caught soon


----------



## Craigzad (May 31, 2017)

hope they catch the thieving buggers and find the machines


----------



## JIMFISH (Jun 10, 2018)

I hope the offenders are caught and goods recovered.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I still wonder, when I see new Rocket machines for sale on eBay, if these machine were ever recovered. Anyone know?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

To be honest most people on here and that's me included were offered a Rocket at silly money I'd bite their hands off.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> To be honest most people on here and that's me included were offered a Rocket at silly money I'd bite their hands off.


hmmm....really! Wondering how you know what 'most people on here' would choose to do...?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

All I can say is I hope that anyone that buys one for silly-money sends it to BB for servicing and gets their arse handed to them on a plate..


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Syenitic said:


> hmmm....really! Wondering how you know what 'most people on here' would choose to do...?


Everyone loves a bargain. You included.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dwalsh1 said:


> Everyone loves a bargain. You included.


I prefer not to get done for receiving stolen goods though!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Everyone loves a bargain. You included.


An honest one, for sure. But with respect you do not know me, nor, in any way how I might choose to behave!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's another one popped up today.

Buying stolen goods is a crime . . .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> There's another one popped up today.
> 
> Buying stolen goods is a crime . . .


Is that the one on the bay from someone with 1 feedback?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

If it's this one 382893920315 then yes seller has 1 feedback, surprisingly for another 'unwanted' Rocket.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

£1200 / 24 feedbacks / brand new in box, was damaged....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> £1200 / 24 feedbacks / brand new in box, was damaged....


The one I was looking at is £900 brand new & undamaged! Hadn't noticed the 1 feedback was for another 'unwanted' rocket though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This one 183773114524


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Both smell iffy though, the ol'saying of if it's too good to be true then...


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Has anyone informed BB of the sales? Presumably they're already covered via insurance (or maybe not) but it is the principle not the money otherwise crooks and those who take advantage of crooks have nothing to worry about.

Even if it means they just get their eBay accounts banned, it just adds to that little bit of inconvenience to the scum.

Especially if we ask for the serial number to check reconcile with the manufacturer date.. it's enough for Bb to go on.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, last one's serial number ends 326,and seller's face is on every picture. So this may not be one of the stolen ones really.

Edit:I had a look on his previous sales and he sold another rocket machine, but serial numbers don't match with the stolen ones


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> The one I was looking at is £900 brand new & undamaged! Hadn't noticed the 1 feedback was for another 'unwanted' rocket though.


Sure looks like it's dodgy to me....but I suspect the police won't care much unless you provide a photograph of the person stealing it, their name and address, plus video of the actual event....even then they probably won't bother. It's the sad state of affairs with what they term low level crime nowadays, insufficient resources to deal with it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Sure looks like it's dodgy to me....but I suspect the police won't care much unless you provide a photograph of the person stealing it, their name and address, plus video of the actual event....even then they probably won't bother. It's the sad state of affairs with what they term low level crime nowadays, insufficient resources to deal with it.


Best they'd get would be a crime number to claim on the insurance..









Even if they did haul someone in for questioning, all they'd say is 'Nah bruv, weren't me innit..' and they'd be let off..

Pity companies can't install a security device that shops like BB can deactivate on purchase, a bit like one of those security cases that companies use to transfer money with the dye in. So when some tea-leaf pinches a machine and switches it on, the boiler explodes and sends shrapnel across a 100 sq ft radius.. Tracking devices are quite cheap nowadays as well..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

RazorliteX said:


> Has anyone informed BB of the sales? Presumably they're already covered via insurance (or maybe not) but it is the principle not the money otherwise crooks and those who take advantage of crooks have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Even if it means they just get their eBay accounts banned, it just adds to that little bit of inconvenience to the scum.
> 
> Especially if we ask for the serial number to check reconcile with the manufacturer date.. it's enough for Bb to go on.


Yes


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not know for certain but I think the cost of insurance for a business on this sort of thing is mad, getting worse with every claim


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

When this first came up , I noticed a similar machine for sale on eBay . I sent an email with the details to BellaBarista, (in fact two to the different people I dealt with when I bought my setup from ) and got nothing back . Sort of lost interest then .


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

just in case somebody sees one of these somewhere (but maybe it needs to be a seperate thread?):

Dear Customer,

Recently, the Fiorenzato M.C: Srl company had a* robbery* for a huge qunatity of coffee grinder as follows:



Model F04E, serial number from 368154 to 368253 .


Model F05GA, serial number from 368929 to 369028.


Model F04GA, serial number from 369691 to 369790.


Model F64E, serial number from 368419 to 368518.


Model F06GA, serial number from 369226 to 369274.


Model F63KA serial number from 369593 to 369617.


Model F64EVO, serial number from 368254 to 368278.


Model F64E XGi, serial number from 368279 to 368303.


Model F64EVO XGi, serial number from 368519 to 368543.


In case that You receive any offer from a different supplier outside of our official distribution net, please verify carefully the serial numbers, asking them in advance: if they were the above ones, please contatct us immediately.

If the offered products were without the silver label of the serial number, it is high possible that the goods comes from the robbery. In this case, we beg you to contact us urgently.

The coffee grinders without the label of the serial number or with the above mentioned serial numbers aren't under warranty because they haven't been treated with any quality procedure.

Thank You in advance for Your cooperation.

Fiorenzato M.C. Srl


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Recovering stolen goods from ebay is a terrible pita.

At work we lose mid 6 digits annually through some punks knowlingly selling stuff they'd been handed out but remained company assets.

Even at that scale, ebay won't help a lot in clearing up these crimes.

Dunno about UK legislation, but in most European countries it is only a crime to buy stolen goods if there is undoubted evidence that you knew they'd been stolen upfront. And that's exactly what ebay is all about.

Once we had a case where two whole truckloads disappeared, went all across Europe through different hands and ultimately popped up at a small competitor more than half a year later. We could connect all the dots but it wasn't enough to successfully fight through a lawsuit.

What had been installed to protect an unsuspecting individual is being shamelessly exploited by professional crooks these days...


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Not sure if it's related but this looks shady and too good to be true - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-coffee-machine-home-restaurant-hand-made-Milan-Rocket-R58/153866820159?hash=item23d32d5a3f:geQAAOSwPKReb26f


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

grumble said:


> Not sure if it's related but this looks shady and too good to be true - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-coffee-machine-home-restaurant-hand-made-Milan-Rocket-R58/153866820159?hash=item23d32d5a3f:geQAAOSwPKReb26f


Why do you think that?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

This is an old well used R58, not new


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Why do you think that?


 Just it seems very cheap and the person only has one feedback, minimal info, unrealistic postage cost etc. Could be wrong of course but it set my spidey senses tingling.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

grumble said:


> Just it seems very cheap and the person only has one feedback, minimal info, unrealistic postage cost etc. Could be wrong of course but it set my spidey senses tingling.


 Ebay seems to be making it harder and harder to just set a postage amount you want to charge. You have to pick a service and weight or size and it tells you what that costs. The number of times recently I have lost out massively on postage because I didn't spend 20 minutes working it all out pre-listing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

grumble said:


> Just it seems very cheap and the person only has one feedback, minimal info, unrealistic postage cost etc. Could be wrong of course but it set my spidey senses tingling.


 I don't call £850 very cheap , it's old, scratched, well used probably in a bar or cafe. I don't see the pid controller and you can bet if he had it, it would be in the photo. It also looks to have been used with hard water (check the expansion valve vent) just under the group....


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Fair enough! Quite the depreciation on these machines then eh. ?


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

mctrials23 said:


> Ebay seems to be making it harder and harder to just set a postage amount you want to charge. You have to pick a service and weight or size and it tells you what that costs. The number of times recently I have lost out massively on postage because I didn't spend 20 minutes working it all out pre-listing.


 Yup I have had that too but it's never got it quite as wrong as that!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Seller has other machines too. Has also a Gaggia two group for 150.

I do think this is the wrong thread though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

grumble said:


> Fair enough! Quite the depreciation on these machines then eh. ?


 Well only for abused ones and ones without their controller....that's going to cost a bit isnt it...like £100


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Time this was unstuck!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep


----------

